# المنتديات الأردنية > نحبك يا أردن >  الذكرى الستون لاستشهاد مؤسس المملكة الملك عبدالله بن الحسين اليوم

## دموع الغصون

* الذكرى الستون لاستشهاد مؤسس المملكة الملك عبدالله بن  الحسين اليوم*

 

تصادف اليوم الذكرى الستون  لاستشهاد مؤسس المملكة جلالة المغفور له الملك عبدالله بن الحسين الذي لاقى وجه ربه  شهيدا على عتبات المسجد الأقصى المبارك وهو يهم بأداء صلاة الجمعة في العشرين من  شهر تموز عام 1951 .

وقد استشهد الملك المؤسس مؤمنا بالله وحافظا لعهد بني  هاشم الأبرار بعد كفاح طويل من اجل أمة العرب ووحدتها حاملا راية اطهر ثورة عرفها  تاريخ هذه الأمة والتي انطلقت من مكة على يد والده شيخ الثوار الحسين بن علي طيب  الله ثراه.

وتستذكر الأسرة الأردنية الواحدة وهي تحيي هذه الذكرى بقيادة  جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني بكل مظاهر الإجلال والإكبار والتكريم والاعتزاز ذلك  القائد الذي خرج من مكة على رأس كوكبة من أحرار العرب الأوائل مبشرا بالنهضة  العربية الحديثة ووحدة الأمة ورسالتها القومية والانعتاق من الاحتلال والوصاية  وإعلان فجر الأمة الجديد.

وفي الوقت الذي اضطلع به الملك المؤسس بدور قومي  رائد في حركة التحرر العربي التي بزغ فجرها مع بدايات القرن العشرين وبذل جهدا  موصولا لدى ممثلي القيادات الفكرية والسياسية التي كانت تتقاطع في العاصمة  العثمانية وسعى لمستقبل أكثر إشراقا لأمة العرب يواصل جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني  نهج الهاشميين والجد المؤسس من اجل التقاء الأمة العربية على قواسم مشتركة تحقق لها  المنعة وأسباب استقلال القرار.

ويواصل جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني كذلك  تجذير النهج الديمقراطي الذي أرساه الجد منذ عام 1920 فشجع التعددية السياسية  والنهج الديمقراطي الذي تشارك في صنعه جميع الأطياف السياسية على مساحة الوطن، ورسخ  الممارسات الرامية إلى الحفاظ على حقوق الإنسان وضمان حرية الفكر  والتعبير.

لقد تميز الفكر السياسي للملك المؤسس طيب الله ثراه بأنه انطلق من  ثوابت مبادئ الثورة العربية الكبرى وأهدافها العريضة واعتمد في تنفيذها منهجية تتفق  مع سمة العصر والتداعيات التي تمخضت عن خلخلة موازين القوى في أعقاب الحرب العالمية  الثانية، فجاءت اتصالاته مع قادة الدول الكبرى منصبة في الدرجة الأولى على الاعتراف  بالمشروع القومي النهضوي العربي الذي جسده طيب الله ثراه خطة سياسية تنفيذية قائمة  على منهج الإسلام والعروبة وبعث أمجاد الأمة وإحياء تراثها وحضارتها.

ونتيجة  لحرص الشريف الحسين بن علي مفجر الثورة العربية الكبرى طيب الله ثراه على إعداد  أبنائه الأمراء سياسيا وعسكريا ورجال دولة كان الملك المؤسس أول وزير للخارجية في  الحكومة العربية الأولى التي تم تشكيلها بعد إعلان الثورة العربية  الكبرى.

كما كان من ابرز قادة الثورة العسكريين إذ تولى قيادة الجيش الشرقي  الذي حاصر المدينة المنورة، وشل قدرة اكبر حامية عسكرية تركية كانت تتمركز هناك  وقوامها 14 ألف جندي وبقيت تحت الحصار حتى نهاية الحرب العالمية الأولى حيث استسلمت  لقوات الثورة بقيادة عبدالله بن الحسين عام 1918.

وخرج عبدالله بن الحسين  طيب الله ثراه في أولى تحركاته من الحجاز متوجها إلى الشام على رأس كوكبة من جند  الثورة العربية الكبرى وحينما بلغ مدينة معان وجه نداء لأحرار العرب للانضمام إليه  بعد أن أعلن أهدافه في حماية الأمة العربية والحفاظ على استقلالها.

ويسجل  التاريخ وأحرار الأردن والأمة العربية بكل اعتزاز دور الملك المؤسس في إنقاذ الأردن  وتخليصه من كل المخططات التي استهدفت الأرض والهوية العربية بعد أن تمكن من إقناع  الدول الكبرى آنذاك وفي مقدمتها بريطانيا بذلك، مثلما يسجل له التاريخ بحروف من نور  تلك الحكمة السياسية والقدرة الفائقة للتعامل مع الغرب وخصوصا بريطانيا التي كانت  تمسك بزمام الأمور في منطقة الشرق الأوسط في إنقاذ الأردن من المخططات المتعددة  التي كانت تستهدف عروبته وحريته.

وترجمة لفكر الملك المؤسس الوحدوي وانتمائه  القومي الأصيل فقد فتح أبواب الأردن أمام أحرار العرب حيث أصبح هذا البلد في عهده  موئلا للأحرار الذين وفدوا إليه من سوريا وفلسطين ولبنان والعراق والحجاز ووفر لهم  الفرصة للمشاركة في بناء الأردن الحديث وصنع سياسته الداخلية والخارجية.

لقد  كان الملك المؤسس طيب الله ثراه حصيفا ثاقب النظر في استقراء ما يتهدد الأمة  العربية وما هي مقبلة عليه، وكان أول زعيم عربي يطلق صيحته محذرا من ضياع فلسطين،  وحين هبت الجيوش العربية لمساندة الأشقاء في فلسطين وإنقاذ ما يمكن إنقاذه كان  الجيش الأردني في مقدمة الجيوش العربية يخوض معارك الشرف والبطولة ويحافظ على عروبة  القدس التي رويت أسوارها بدم الشهداء من الجيش العربي.

وإلى جانب الدعم  العسكري لم يبخل طيب الله ثراه بالدعم السياسي والمادي لتمكين الأشقاء من الصمود  على أرضهم ومواصلة كفاحهم من اجل الحفاظ على هويتهم الوطنية.

لقد كان طيب  الله ثراه أول من وضع لبنة الديمقراطية وأول المنادين في تلك المرحلة بالتعددية  السياسية فشهد الأردن في بداية حكمة تأسيس أول حزب هو حزب الاستقلال العربي، وقد  حظيت المعارضة السياسية في عهده بعطفه ورعايته، وكان يجلس إلى الكتاب والشعراء  والمفكرين يسمع الرأي والرأي الآخر ويحاورهم في كل ما يهم شؤون البلاد.
* التاريخ : 20-07-2011*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

رحم الله الملك عبد الله المؤسس

واطال الله في عمرك يا مليكنا الغالي

يسلموووووووووووو على المعلومات

----------


## Blackangel

مشكورة على ما قدمتيه لنا

من معلومات مهمة  عن أستشهاد 

الملك عبدالله بن الحسين  رحمه الله وأسكنه نعيم جنانه

وحفظ الله الملك عبدالله الثاني وطال الله في عمره

سلمت يداكِ

----------


## دموع الغصون

العقيق الاحمر & بلاك انجل 
مشكورين على المرور الجميل 
الله يرحم الملك المؤسس ويطول بعمر الملك عبدالله الثاني 
ويحفظ هالبلد من كل نفس مريضه 
ودي

----------

